# [WTS] PVC Pier Cart



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Homemade pier cart for sale.

Was a project of mine that I never finished. All the parts are there just not glued together. Has 6 built-in rod holders. Axle included.

Too busy now with work to fish as much as I'd like.

I paid about $110 for all the parts.

Asking $70.

Located in Asheville, NC. Pics upon request. If this isn't gone by tomorrow night (12/6) it's going in the trash, so feel free to send an offer. Will travel reasonable distances if you live near a nice place to hike/fish.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Remembered that I had a pic on my cell:


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

What's underneath that cooler, supporting it ?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

It's a leg I made out of a short section of PVC with an end cap on the end.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

After reading your question again it sounds like I misunderstood you Dave.

The cooler is flared just prior to the handles, so the arms that come out and hold it keep the cooler in place.

Also guys, please note that this is just the frame and the axle. Cooler and Wheeleez are not included.

-Mike


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

mbrajer said:


> Also guys, please note that this is just the frame and the axle. Cooler and Wheeleez are not included.
> 
> -Mike


Yeah, probably a good idea to mention that . . . LOL !

Can you post up some pics, without the orange cooler in place ?

Thanks !


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry Dave,

Had it stored apart so I needed to put it back together again.

Here's the pic you requested.

-Mike


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

mbrajer said:


> Sorry Dave,
> 
> Had it stored apart so I needed to put it back together again.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks . . . I'm "discussing finances" with my wife, right now . . . LOL !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll have to pass . . . too close to Christmas.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds good!

FYI- If you buy the wheeleez and the cart I'm willing to sell the 49cm Wheeleez for $85/EA.

Here's the spec sheet for the Wheeleez:

http://www.wheeleez.com/beach-wheels-polyurethane.php

Really would like to keep the cooler since that's what I usually sit on.

-Mike


----------

